# Young rat mum has had a huge litter



## 2roans1black (Jan 13, 2014)

Accidental pregnancy. Mum is only 4 months! 

She 'popped' whilst I was at work. 17 babies! I thought young rats and first time mums had smaller litters. Oh well. I'm expecting her to lose them but if she doesn't I'll keep you updated! 

Most of them have milkbands etc and she's sat on them which is a good sign.


----------

